# 1964 Epiphone Olympic



## EXKid (May 6, 2009)

picked this up this week. Plays fantastic, sounds great, but the output is low and doesn't really overdrive my Garnet Pro200 very much, like say my SG would. It's amazing how much frequency range is contained in the tone knob on this thing. I wish all my guitars swept that far.

Very light. begs for a P90 for a real rock machine, but oh well. I can probably find a single coil sized HB to go in there.


















you can kinda see the finish checking in this one. Just the way you want it!!!:smile:


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

ooooooooo! I like that!! I've always liked them Epi's. Would love to try one.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Those are great guitars. You should try a Harmonic Design S-90 in there - a single coil sized P-90ish pick up. 

Pete


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thats sweet*

I love that natural crazing they get at that age, its just to sweet.Ship


----------



## stoptail (Sep 22, 2009)

Leave it alone ! its beautiful , those are way cooler than melody makers .


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

you certainly don't see those much these days, not even back in the day, I now dig these student gtrs, simple and to the point..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This is what I viewed on entering Gruhn's Gutars in Nashville.








That Olympic you picked up is a nice piece. I have a 64 Coronet, which is essentially the same guitar but with a P90 instead of the Melody Maker pickup.

Let me ask you, do you find the neck kind of small? Up around the 10th fret or so, the neck on mine starts to get "normal", but around the nut it's clearly made for 11 year-old hands.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I am SO jealous, I love those guitars, been trying to find one for a while.


----------

